# Post your best brands of phenibut



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

List what brands you have taken (within the past 2 years or so) and rank them in order from most effective to least effective. Thanks.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I tried the "Phenibut XT" brand (500mg) made by Serious Nutrition Solutions (SNS) and found it worked fine. It's not cheap though, cost around 17 GBP for 90 capsules. 

I know you're only asking for brands..but I thought I would add, I didn't like the effects and found it too similar to alcohol for me. It made me feel intoxicated, emotional and manic. 

IMO, it's over priced for what it is and the effects. You're better off trying Baclofen it's a lot cleaner, cheaper and more effective for SA in my experience. But it is a prescription med.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

DK3 said:


> I tried the "Phenibut XT" brand (500mg) made by Serious Nutrition Solutions (SNS) and found it worked fine. It's not cheap though, cost around 17 GBP for 90 capsules.
> 
> I know you're only asking for brands..but I thought I would add, I didn't like the effects and found it too similar to alcohol for me. It made me feel intoxicated, emotional and manic.
> 
> IMO, it's over priced for what it is and the effects. You're better off trying Baclofen it's a lot cleaner, cheaper and more effective for SA in my experience. But it is a prescription med.


Buying capsules of Phenibut is expensive. Buying it in bulk powder is far cheaper and makes it about a third cheaper per dose than Baclofen for me.

For the record I don't buy any brand of Phenibut. It comes unbranded from my EU supplier.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> Buying capsules of Phenibut is expensive. Buying it in bulk powder is far cheaper and makes it about a third cheaper per dose than Baclofen for me.
> 
> For the record I don't buy any brand of Phenibut. It comes unbranded from my EU supplier.


Yeah probably makes a lot more sense buying it in bulk powder if you're sure its a good treatment option and works for you. You can capsule it yourself then cheaply. I buy empty capsules by the thousand very cheap and have a cheap capsulating machine for filling..can save a fortune over time. I use mine for Kratom tho!


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah I have a capping 'machine' as well. Very handy.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

any experiences with primaforce?? thats the one I bought


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Primaforce?
RI?
SNS?
Nutraplanet?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Bulk powder from Primaforce. You can capsule it but thats a pain. I just mix the pwd. in water a chug it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> Bulk powder from Primaforce. You can capsule it but thats a pain. I just mix the pwd. in water a chug it.


do they give you a scoop or something to measure it?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

No, you just questimate and chug it. Dosage doesn't really matter with phenubit.

A joke, I was just joking. Yes, dosing matters greatly with phenubit. Yes , it does come with a scoop. The canister is not that large but it goes along way. Your not putting mountains of the stuff in there like protein pwds.
Let me see, Phenubit, by Primaforce. The container holds 100 grms. The serving size, according to them, is 1-2 servings at 2-4 times a day. So their max recommendation is around 2400mgs as the ceiling. I'm surprised they would have the balls to recommend that. Thought it wold be three little 300mg scoops, so you feel nothing. But they wanna sell their product.


----------



## duncantruffle (Apr 4, 2013)

The primaforce phenibut used to be my favorite, but they have gotten lower in quality since the 2013. I've set up a website for the best phenibut brand. If you've tried it, I would love you to pm or write a review on my site... It means a lot.

Warm regards, Duncan.


----------



## Ivey (Dec 1, 2012)

*Phenibut*

I tried going to your site, but the link didn't work. I've been using Primaforce. I take eight capsules, 1g, and it works pretty well. I sleep like baby, too. Please let me know if there's a better brand. Thank you


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.powermyself.com/pure-phenibut-250mg-90-caps.html


----------



## Ivey (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you  I'm in the US so the total comes to about $30. Is this really good stuff?


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

I use Hard Rhino brand Phenibut and it works great for me - http://www.hardrhino.com/products/phenibut-powder-pharma-grade-pure-uncut.html


----------



## wkistler (Dec 3, 2013)

Liftmode: IME their product is more effective and tastes better than my previous purchase of Primaforce. Primaforce is more of a powder whereas Liftmode is a fine granular texture like salt and the taste is less intense. They also include a document from the original laboratory.

Regardless of who you buy from, if you want to save money, buy it uncapped in loose powder. The taste is akin to Vitamin C. and a 100g purchase will run around $25-30 depending on your source and will last months.

Read up online; there are amazing stories of young people who have lived their entire lives with crippling social anxiety that have had their lives changed overnight after discovering phenibut.


----------



## Sharone (Apr 11, 2014)

I have always bought LiftMode, I have never tried another brand and have no real desire to. I am more than satisfied with the way the LiftMode phenibut works for me. I take the crystals, just put my 1-2 serving size with a spoonful of tonic water, and down the hatch. I prefer not to waste my time with capsules as they tend to give me a bellyache. Also, Liftmode sends you a receipt from the pharmacist who mixed it up so it has all your info and you know what you're getting.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Is it just me or are the above two posts a little suspect?


----------

